# Puppy size question



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

My puppy is an American bulldog/ lab mix. He is a little over 4 months. He is only about 25 lbs. I have read that most dogs with his breeds would be about 40 lbs or so by now. I got him when he was 8 weeks and he was really small and the previous owner was feeding him regular dog food and I slowly got him off of that and have been feeding him large breed inova for the past two months. In the last month he had been seeming to gain weight faster and gain size a lot quicker. Also he had tape worms and Roundworms. So I'm thinking that maybe those things slowed down his growth a little bit. So I'm just wondering if this is normal at all. 

Also he is healthy and being fed regularly. Except the last two weeks or so it seems he doesn't eat as much. He is teething so I'm wondering if it is that. He still eats he just doesn't run and gobble up his food like he used to. 

Thanks.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I assume you are saying a Pit/Lab mix. An adult Pit can easily be 40 lbs, rather than 80 lbs, so it sounds normal to me.

In any case, I expect your guy to be about 50 lbs at full weight. Got pix?


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

No American bulldog. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is a pic from about two weeks ago.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

American bulldogs can vary in size... just like all of the bully breeds, some can be significantly stockier than others. A good indication with this breed is... is the head blocky, does he have a chest bowleggedness to him, are his rear quarters stocky looking... it's very well possible he pulled more of the lab traits... which at 4 months would be leggy, wiggly and lean (unless he's a bit chubby... LOL). Just make sure he doesn't gain too much... you feed less of a high quality food. He's growing... he'll go growth spurts... as long as he's not dehydated, is eating well (when he wants to), is a bubbly puppy and has nice stools... I wouldn't worry too much about his growth


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I am sorry, I cannot see the pic  (it's my computer... )


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

He has a blocky head. I think he has a lab snout. His forearms are really muscular, his hind legs I can't tell yet. He's bulky all around, not crazy bulky but somewhat. The picture I posted isnt the best example. I'll get another one.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are some better ones


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

Which trait do you guys think he has more of the American bulldog or lab?


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Pfar54 said:


> Which trait do you guys think he has more of the American bulldog or lab?


Too soon to tell, but he looks like the perfect cominbination, 50% of each, bull musculature, lab tail, pit head & ears, lab eyes & nose, lab color, pit accents. Does he have webbed toes? In the first pic, he could be from another world. Striking appearance. I like it. What's his name?


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

His name is Zeus. No webbed feet. What do you mean pit head and tail? 

I have had some people say he looks like a pitbull but the people I got him from said he was an American bulldog and lab.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Pfar54 said:


> His name is Zeus. No webbed feet. What do you mean pit head and tail?
> 
> I have had some people say he looks like a pitbull but the people I got him from said he was an American bulldog and lab.


sorry, just a typo, I realize they aren't the same, the brain said "bull" but the fingers said "pit". twice, actually.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh ok lol. Just wanted to make sure.


----------

